# برامج جديدة



## pola (9 يناير 2006)

******************** إليكم أهم البرامج والشروحات *****************


برنامج 
System Sentry 2.1.04

لحماية واصلاح ملفات النظام والعمليات الغير شرعية 

http://www.moon15.com/pro/pafiledb....on=file&id=1719

--------------********************-----------------

برنامج SavePicNoAsk PRO 2.1.8

إذا كنت من هواة تنزيل الصور من الانترنت هذا البرنامج يقوم بمساعدتك في عملبة
التحميل وبلمسة واحدة ليوفر عليك الوقت والجهد 

http://www.moon15.com/pro/pafiledb....on=file&id=1718

--------------********************-----------------

Get File Size 2.0.3

يخبرك بحجم الملفات التي تريد إنزالها من الانترنت لتقرر إذا كنت تريد الاستمرار في
التحميل أو لا 

http://www.moon15.com/pro/pafiledb....on=file&id=1717
--------------********************-----------------

Coloring Book II: Dinosaurs

للأطفال :دفتر تلوين الديناصورات

http://www.moon15.com/pro/pafiledb....on=file&id=1716


--------------********************-----------------

Sprinkling Can 1.05a

لعبة: دمر مكعبات الثلج بواسطة الكرات ولكن إحذر من زيادة درجة الحرارة

http://www.moon15.com/pro/pafiledb....on=file&id=1715

--------------********************-----------------

Super DVD Creator v6.5 

لتحويل ملفات الفيديو ذات الامتدادات AVI ,ASF,WMV, Divx إلى ملفات VCDاوSVCD او
DVD ليسهل تشغيلها على الأجهزة الخاصة بذلك 

http://www.moon15.com/pro/pafiledb....on=file&id=1713

--------------********************-----------------

PC Acme Lite

لمراقبة وتسجيل ما يحدث في جهازك من فعاليات وبشكل خفي غير ظاهر للمستخدم العادي 

http://www.moon15.com/pro/pafiledb....on=file&id=1712


--------------********************-----------------

Funny Worms 1.03 

حافظة شاشة : عبارة عن آلاف الديدان الملونة تلتهم شاشتك 

http://www.moon15.com/pro/pafiledb....on=file&id=1720

--------------********************-----------------
منتدى شروحات البرامج

شرح برنامج Acme Photo ScreenSaver Maker لصنع شاشة توقف 

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=27975

--------------********************-----------------

برنامج Photo2DVD لهواة الفيديو

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=24898

--------------********************-----------------

برنامج السكاي للاتصال الصوتي النقي

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=27055

--------------********************-----------------

شرح برنامج لتحويل النص الى صورة gif

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=28030

--------------********************-----------------

شرح برنامج لتحويل الصور الى ملفات فلاش swf

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=28031

--------------********************-----------------

أسهل برنامج لعمل الصور المتحركة

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=27880

--------------********************-----------------

منتدى الكمبيوتر :

Tweaki For Power Users v4.3.5 برنامج ممتاز وقوي جدا وحاصل على عشرات الجوائز 

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=28410

--------------********************-----------------

حمل الوندوز الجديد ( LongHorn ) مع السريال

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=28407

--------------********************-----------------

لاول مره Expo Walkthrough لعمل الشروحات الحيه 

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=15016

--------------********************-----------------

منتدى الفلاشيات وشروحاتها 

درس : الألعـــاب النــاريــة ((( للرايق )))

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=25517

--------------********************-----------------

درس .. عمل دمعة ((لاشقر ))

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=24496

--------------********************-----------------

درس فلاش : كيف نعمل درس بالفلاش (( للرايق)) 

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=19586

--------------********************-----------------

كرت فلاشي ترحيبي لأعضاء القمر ((للاشقر ))

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=27976

--------------********************-----------------

دروس موقع cpress 

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=27432

--------------********************-----------------

نشيد يا عرب مليت.. تصميم فلاش ((للاشقر ))

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=25873

--------------********************-----------------

فلاش أي جرح ::من تصميمي :: ((للشريف.نت))

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=18442

--------------********************-----------------

Swf2fla 

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=26912

--------------********************-----------------

منتدى الفوتوشوب والتصاميم 

شرح طريقة تثبيت فلاتر الفوتوشب

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=28029

--------------********************-----------------

ماهو الفلتر......

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=27516

--------------********************-----------------

درس الانتقال المتدرج بين الصور.......

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=28206

--------------********************-----------------

(( تصميم )) ســــــألت الدار تخــــبرني..!!

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=27345

--------------********************-----------------

(( تصميم )) فـــــــــارس الكـــــــــــرسي ..!!

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?threadid=27597

--------------********************-----------------

منتدى تصميم المواقع 


مواقع استضافة عربية واجنبية 

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?tthreadid=27944

--------------********************-----------------

شرح طريقة تصميم موقع بالفوتوشوب 

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?tthreadid=28391

--------------********************-----------------

نسخة منتديات vb3 gold الجديدة منزوعة كود التبليغ مع ملف التعريب

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?tthreadid=27544

--------------********************-----------------

شرح تأثيرات تمرير الماوس على الرابط 

http://www.moon15.com/vb/showthread.php?tthreadid=27939

--------------********************-----------------​


----------



## pola (9 يناير 2006)

فين الردود


----------



## orjantao (29 نوفمبر 2006)

ش ك ر ا 

 ل ك


----------



## القيصر (16 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه على تعبك و ربنا يباركك


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (17 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا باشا


----------

